# Interest in restarting old games? (Full)



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi folks,

I know it has been a very long time since anyone has seen a glimpse of me.  After getting sick at the end of last year I dropped off the boards without an explanation, and for that I am sorry.  Soon after that I got two jobs which kept me out of town and out of the country (and more importantly away from my computer) through the end of the summer.

I'm writing this first of all to apologize to all the players I left in the lurch back at the end of last year.  I should have let you all know what was going on.

Secondly, I am writing to say that if any of the original players is interested in picking up any of the three games I was DMing (The Istivin game, or either of the Age of Worms games), I would be happy to pick up where we left off.  If you are no longer interested, I understand.

Best,

Branding Opportunity


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey BrOp, nice to see you are doing okay!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey there! 

Nice to 'see' you again. Sometimes life gets in the way, nothing to worry about, really.



			
				Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Secondly, I am writing to say that if any of the original players is interested in picking up any of the three games I was DMing (The Istivin game, or either of the Age of Worms games), I would be happy to pick up where we left off.




Sure, if we can get them back to life, I would be more than happy to join back in. Especially The Reconquista, which I suppose you mean by 'The Istivin game'. 

IC
OOC
RG

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

Also, if you want to continue the character (Thunder) in my game, I'm sure something could be arranged. Right now he's _missing in action_, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

I wasn't in any of your games, but if you need anyone to replace lost players, I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I wasn't in any of your games, but if you need anyone to replace lost players, I'm your huckleberry.



Ooh, can I be your sawyer?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sure, if we can get them back to life, I would be more than happy to join back in. Especially The Reconquista, which I suppose you mean by 'The Istivin game'.
> 
> IC
> OOC
> RG



Yes, I meant the Reconquista.  Shows how long I've been away, I can't even remember the official title.  Thanks for the links as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I wasn't in any of your games, but if you need anyone to replace lost players, I'm your huckleberry.



Sure thing, Rhun.  How did you know I liked huckleberries?

Thanee has already posted the links to the Reconquista game.  Here are links to the other games:

Sons of Krauss Age of Worms Adventure Path (Greyhawk)
IC OOC RG 

BrOp's Age of Worms Adventure Path: The Whispering Cairn (Eberron)
IC RG


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Also, if you want to continue the character (Thunder) in my game, I'm sure something could be arranged. Right now he's _missing in action_, though.



I had forgotten about that Damaran!  Yes, I would be interested in bringing him out of retirement.  Would you mind letting me know where I can find the threads?

Thanks, 
BrOp


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

OOC (everything else is linked from there).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. There was also an attempt to continue one of your AoW games... but hasn't quite worked out in the end.

IC
OOC


----------



## James Heard (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome back!


----------



## Voadam (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm happy to start up Gregor again in the Sons of Krauss game. Welcome back.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome back 

I'm kinda swamped, so I can't pick up the Eberron Wyrm game.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC (everything else is linked from there).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee
> ...



Thanks again, Thanee.  There's a lot to catch up on!


----------



## Sidekick (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh Oh Oh.

If you start up the Eberron Age of Worms game I'd be dead keen to pick up an empty slot!

I'd love to try my hand at the death walk that is AoWs. And in Eberron?

I'm sold.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> There's a lot to catch up on!




Yep. 

Is your e-mail address still valid?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Is your e-mail address still valid?



Yes, the one listed in my Profile here is valid:

brandingopportunity at gmail dot com


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Count me in if you need extra bodies in your Eberron Campaign. 


-Blood


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, I'd be up for putting Morley back in play in the 'Istivin' game. Welcome back!


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 13, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Count me in if you need extra bodies in your Eberron Campaign.
> -Blood



Sure thing.  I'm going to wait at least a week to see how many of the original players are still interested.  If enough are, I'll just pick up the storyline where we left off.  If not, it probably makes sense either to put it to rest for good or perhaps start over.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 13, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Cool, I'd be up for putting Morley back in play in the 'Istivin' game. Welcome back!



Thank you, Scotley.  I've been enjoying rereading the IC thread of the "Reconquista" game.  I think I made a few mistakes common among people inexperienced in running PbP games, such as being too much of a stickler for game mechanics.  Too much of that can certainly distract from helping to tell a compelling story.

Hopefully we can get it going again.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 14, 2006)

It might take a moment to correctly get back into the character, but I always liked the Istivin game. Funnily enough an activity that is a real pain in the behind in sit down games, managing followers, became sort of an interesting dialogue dance in PbP that I thought was neat. 

Combined with the pre-planning for integrating the characters? It was a lot of fun...I mean, whenever I think of successful ways to begin a higher level PbP game I think that the Recoquista is probably the best example I can think of how to do it right.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Thank you, Scotley.  I've been enjoying rereading the IC thread of the "Reconquista" game.  I think I made a few mistakes common among people inexperienced in running PbP games, such as being too much of a stickler for game mechanics.  Too much of that can certainly distract from helping to tell a compelling story.
> 
> Hopefully we can get it going again.




Perhaps time has been kind in memory. I remember the game fondly and without undo mistakes. I'll try to do some reading there too.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 15, 2006)

It seems that most of the interest is focused on restarting the Reconquista game and the Eberron Age of Worms game.  What will probably happen is that late next week I will send out a final call to each of the original players that still logs in here, to see if they want to join up.  If they don't, I'll start opening those slots up to new folks the week after that.  Depending on how many of the originals are back, I'll either start where I dropped out, or take it back a bit.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

BrOp


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds good. 

I suppose, that at least one of the Reconquista players, Ranger Rick (Last Seen: 10-31-05), isn't around anymore, so unless you got his e-mail or he allows e-mails to be send via the forum, it might be difficult to reach him.

Everyone else has either shown up here already or has been visiting the boards recently (Seeten), or is doing so regularily (Hypersmurf).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2006)

Excellent, I'll be awaiting your call to arms.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2006)

*New beginnings*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> I suppose, that at least one of the Reconquista players, Ranger Rick (Last Seen: 10-31-05), isn't around anymore, so unless you got his e-mail or he allows e-mails to be send via the forum, it might be difficult to reach him.



Good point.  I sent Khavren, who was going to take over the Anastasia character, an email through the forums to let him/her know that we are resurrecting the game.  S/he hasn't been around in a while, so I doubt there will be a response, but it's worth a try.  Ranger Rick doesn't allow emails to be sent to him, so there's no way to get in touch.

What that means is that there is an opening for someone to either take over his character "George" or create a new one to fill the gap.  Just to let everyone know, he was an elven 11th level Rogue, although I would be willing to let a new player create any character that follows the "Adventurer" profile.  I think it would be a good idea if the party had someone who could pick a decent lock and detect traps, as the adventure contains quite a bit of dungeon delving.  As far as I remember, he was the only one in the party who did that.

HERE is a link to his original character sheet.

The game is set in CY 591 in the March of Sterich in the world of Greyhawk.  It's generally based on the "Istivin: City of Shadows" mini-series of adventures published in Dungeon magazine issues 117 - 119.  All characters are veterans of Sterich's war against the giants, detailed in such classics as the original AD&D G, D, and Q series of modules, and the more recent "Against the Giants: The Liberation of Geoff".  If you are a fan of the original series, I think you'll like this adventure.

Anyone interested?

BrOp

P.S.:  Now that I've written all of this, I just realized I probably should just start a seperate Recruiting thread.    Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

Makes sense. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*Request to Play a Rogue*

I would be very much interested in taking over the rogue position that may be open. I did review the sheet of "George" and found it interesting but with a slightly different emphaiss on what i would like a rouge to be able to accomplish. If feasabile, I would like to draw up a 11th level roughe maybe even one that has moved to a prestiage class and submit it for your approval....i would just need basic information as to the number and gp value of magic items  as well as monies for starting equipment. Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2006)

Character creation guidelines are in the OOC thread and I'm almost certain, that the Rogue position will be up for re-recruitment. I'm somewhat sure, that the Paladin (Anastasia) will also be looking for a new player, IIRC this already happened once and last time the new player was asked to take over the character (within limits, minor changes are always ok). I don't think this would be the case with George, a completely new character should be no problem there.

But that's just my personal view on the topic. So don't take it as granted. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I would be very much interested in taking over the rogue position that may be open. I did review the sheet of "George" and found it interesting but with a slightly different emphaiss on what i would like a rouge to be able to accomplish. If feasabile, I would like to draw up a 11th level roughe maybe even one that has moved to a prestiage class and submit it for your approval....i would just need basic information as to the number and gp value of magic items  as well as monies for starting equipment. Thanks for your consideration.



Thanks for your interest, J. Alexander.  All information concerning basic character creation rules for the Reconquista game can be found HERE.

With this campaign we tried something new in terms of character development.  We started everyone off at 11th level, but stipulated that they had been adventuring with each other for years.  In order to flesh out the backgrounds, we worked together to come up with four previous adventures, detailing what had happened in each of them.  This gave all the characters a lot more depth and created ties between them.  As far as I can tell, everybody thought this was a pretty good idea and helped with the roleplaying aspect of the game.

I have no problem if you want to keep the "George" character with a few modifications.  Just let me know what you have planned.  Keep in mind that this adventure uses the specific Greyhawk setting, rather than the generic "core" setting which is based on Greyhawk.  What this means is that we are very tied in to Greyhawk history and culture, with the PCs being very direct actors in the affairs of the March of Sterich.  There is a fair amount of information in the OOC thread (linked to above).  If you have more questions, please feel free to ask them in this thread.

Thanks for your interest,

BrOp


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*"George"*

I will review Geroge in depth and make a few adjustments......i do like his background and history a lot......I will really look at it this afternoon and get back with you...alas work interfers with fun


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> It might take a moment to correctly get back into the character, but I always liked the Istivin game. Funnily enough an activity that is a real pain in the behind in sit down games, managing followers, became sort of an interesting dialogue dance in PbP that I thought was neat.



I thought the same thing, James Heard.  With companion characters around you were never at a loss for people to talk to.  It made me want to insert a permanent NPC character into the game so that I could always participate in all the witty banter.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, I (Meldain) wouldn't be able to rejoin the Whispering Cairn game. I've read it in the meantime.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I (Meldain) wouldn't be able to rejoin the Whispering Cairn game. I've read it in the meantime.



No problem.  Thanks for checking in, Knight Otu.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Same here for Kerwin.


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 16, 2006)

*Revised George*

Here is a more or less completed revision of George. He is a little stronger in combat especially as a second rank support fighter and he still has his rouge abilites more or less intack....a little more tweaking in regards to equipment and a little revison in magic but that is all that really will be done....when finished i can email you a copy of the character sheet in .Doc format or upload it on here.

Str 10
Dex 20/22  (+2 Gloves of Dexterity)
Co	
n 10 (-2 racial)
Int 16
Wis 12
Cha 10

Fort    6
Reflex 15
Will    7
BAB +9/+4
AC     21 (10 +5 leather +6 dex)
Init   +10
HP 53

Ranged +16/+16/+10 Bow 1d8+3+2 
Melee +16/+10 Rapier 1d6 +3+2 15-20/x2

Feats: 
Improved Critical (Rapier)
Improved Initiative
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
(one more to be determined)

Class Ability
Sneak Atack 4d6 (Rogue)
Evasion         (Rogue) 
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Rogue)
Grace +1 (Swashbuckler)
Insightfull Strike (Swashbuckler)	
Weapon Finesse – Rapier (Swashbuckler) 

Appraise 3 		
Balance 16	         
Bluff 5                  
Climb 12                 	
Decipher Script 8
Diplomacy 14
Disable Device 18
Escape Artist 13
Forgery 3
Hide 11
Jump 5
Listen 12
Move Silently 21
Open Lock 16
Ride 6
Search 15
Sense Motive 10
Sleight of Hand 6
Spot 17
Tumble 13
Use Rope 13	

Possessions: 
Handy haversack: Thieves’ Tools, Masterwork; silk rope 50’; waterskin; 
                 bedroll, caltrops, fish hook; flint&steel; grappling hook; 
                 mirror; spade; 3 days of rations, vial of anti venom.,

Leather Armor +3,Ring of Sustenance, 
Ring of Invisibility, Boots of Speed
+2 Rapier  +2 Longbow, composite
Efficient Quiver, 60 arrows

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Kenosioan


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 16, 2006)

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Here is a more or less completed revision of George. He is a little stronger in combat especially as a second rank support fighter and he still has his rouge abilites more or less intack....a little more tweaking in regards to equipment and a little revison in magic but that is all that really will be done....when finished i can email you a copy of the character sheet in .Doc format or upload it on here.



Sure, send me an email with the final character sheet and after a bit of tweaking, we can post him in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Just checking in to see what it is needed besides the rogue. 


-Blood


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Just checking in to see what it is needed besides the rogue.



Well, as Thanee noted above, the role of the Paladin will probably be open, although that is not confirmed yet.  If you are interested in stepping into her shoes, you would be first in line in case the original player doesn't show.

If you are interested, you don't necessarily have to play Anastasia.  You are welcome to come up with a similar fighter-type idea yourself.  The character creation rules are listed in the FIRST OOC POST.  You don't have to play a paladin, although the group sure could use another front-line fighter type.  In fact, if you are interested in creating a character using the _Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords_ rules, be my guest.

BrOp


----------



## J. Alexander (Oct 17, 2006)

*George Completed*

Hit me back with an email address and i can forward George to you....cant seem to get the file to attch to EN world.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Well, as Thanee noted above, the role of the Paladin will probably be open, although that is not confirmed yet.  If you are interested in stepping into her shoes, you would be first in line in case the original player doesn't show.
> 
> If you are interested, you don't necessarily have to play Anastasia.  You are welcome to come up with a similar fighter-type idea yourself.  The character creation rules are listed in the FIRST OOC POST.  You don't have to play a paladin, although the group sure could use another front-line fighter type.  In fact, if you are interested in creating a character using the _Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords_ rules, be my guest.
> 
> BrOp



I read over the posted character and it looks really good. I would have no problem taking it over and making some very small modifications. Just let me know where and when you want to post the revised sheet. 

-Blood


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 17, 2006)

The two of you (J. Alexander and Bloodweaver) can send the character sheets to brandingopportunity at gmail dot com.  We can then discuss the changes and when they are done you can post them to the Rogue's Gallery.  Sound good?


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2006)

Good to see you back Branding. I am looking forward to seeing you back in Thanee's game and hopefully the chance of Owen to come out of commision in the Age of Worms game. If that isn't going to run, maybe I could slide into one of your others.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 18, 2006)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Good to see you back Branding. I am looking forward to seeing you back in Thanee's game and hopefully the chance of Owen to come out of commision in the Age of Worms game. If that isn't going to run, maybe I could slide into one of your others.



Good to "see" you too, Mr. C.  Of the original Age of Krauss AoW game, three out of the six players have checked back in and expressed their interest (Thanee, Voadam, and you).  I will try to email silentspace, jeremy_dnd, and Raging Epistaxis (aka Azten) through the forum and see if they would like to rejoin us as well.  The exact manner in which we will continue will depend on their answers.

I would definitely enjoy continuing this saga, only because it gives me an excuse to more fully flesh out the Cairn Hills and the rest of the Domain of Greyhawk.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Oct 18, 2006)

Ooh!  Count me in!  Good to be back in-game after so long.

Azten / R E

raging_epistaxis at mac dot com


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

E-mail sent. 

-Blood


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> E-mail sent.
> 
> -Blood



Hmmm, I didn't get it.  sent it to brandingopportunity at gmail dot com ?


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

*getting things going*

So here's a question for players in both the Reconquista and the Whispering Cairn game.  It seems we can do one of two things here.

The first is just to dive in where we left off (or where you left off a few months back in the AoW game).

The second is to start things off with a bit of a flashback.  This flashback would serve as a way for everyone to remember their character and their relationships to the other PCs.  It could also be a way to help refresh everyone's memory as to what exactly had already transpired in the story.  Once everyone felt caught up we would just fast-forward in time and resume right where we had left off.

In the case of the Reconquista game, i would probably set the flashback at the point where everyone was getting ready to enter the Deeper Dungeons of Krelont Keep, just after you had visited with the wierd old guy in the basement of the abandoned temple with the permanent anti-magic shell around him.

The Age of Worms game would probably rewind to the abandoned mining office where you spent the night after your first day "below".

So what are you preferences?  I would be happy to do either.

As for getting the games going themselves, I am still waiting to hear back from a few folks and the new additions are still finalizing their character sheets (although that's no great holdup).  We can hopefully get things started in the next few days.

BrOp


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2006)

I remember my character and his relations to otherss, but I think a little flashback might be useful for the AoW game.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 19, 2006)

I think the Reconquista would just sort of work with flashbacks. I mean, the whole game started with a series of "fit the flashback" back and forths in the first place. It seems fitting that since we're also going to have some new faces for some of the characters we start off again the same way to get back into the spirit of the game.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 19, 2006)

I must agree flashbacks are the way to go.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you send Hypersmurf a message? Not sure, if he has seen this yet. He's certainly active at the boards, but I do not know how his interest in PbP games is these days.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Did you send Hypersmurf a message? Not sure, if he has seen this yet. He's certainly active at the boards, but I do not know how his interest in PbP games is these days.



Yup, he was one of the first I emailed through the boards last week.  He didn't respond, so I just sent him a PM.


----------



## hbarsquared (Oct 19, 2006)

I still remember the AoW game well, so I wouldn't mind jumping right in.  I'd be just as happy with a flashback (or another Alastor narrative   ), as well.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 19, 2006)

*Replacement dwarf*

I have bad news for the folks in the "Reconquista" game.  I've spoken with Hypersmurf and he is just too busy to continue playing Reivik.  I asked him if he wanted me to save the character until he can free up some time, but he declined that as well 

Which means that there is an opening for a character.

Would anyone like to either play REIVIK or roll up an entirely new character?

Character creation rules for this game can be found HERE.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I didn't get it.  sent it to brandingopportunity at gmail dot com ?




Think so... trying it again.

-Blood


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Think so... trying it again.



It worked this time.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2006)

*Reconquista*

For the Reconquista folks -

Since there are no immediate takers for Reivik I will NPC him for the foreseeable future (at least until the group gets out of the Deeper Dungeons).

Since there seemed to be some interest in having a quick flashback session, I would like to start with that.  It will involve a chance encounter with Frush O'Suggil, hero of the Demonweb Pits and current Captain-General of the Istivin Watch.  I will be posting the opening on the old IC thread today.

brop


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

I generally dislike picking up other people's characters, but I was considering making a new one.  It looks like you lost a heavy hitter, but you also seem to be missing a primary healer if I am correct.

I was thinking perhaps a favored soul.

I'm going to take some time to skim over the adventure thus far.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2006)

Excellent, I look forward to starting up again. Of course I'm going out of town tomorrow and will not be able to post after tonight until Monday.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It looks like you lost a heavy hitter, but you also seem to be missing a primary healer if I am correct.




Ah, it looks like I missed the cleric cohort.

Any group needs?  Or are you not too worried about it?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> For the Reconquista folks -
> 
> Since there are no immediate takers for Reivik I will NPC him for the foreseeable future (at least until the group gets out of the Deeper Dungeons).





Sent you an email this morning...I will take over Reivik if you give me the weekend to get caught up on where things are at with this game.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 20, 2006)

Missed Eshanna?!? You wound me!


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 20, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Missed Eshanna?!? You wound me!




Sorry, I just looked over the roster to start out with, but as I read deeper, I discovered the wonder that is Eshanna, of course.  But it looks like Rhun is going for the dwarf, so you needn't worry about the slight.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just looked over the roster to start out with, but as I read deeper, I discovered the wonder that is Eshanna, of course.  But it looks like Rhun is going for the dwarf, so you needn't worry about the slight.





Saves me the time and effort of making a new PC! LOL.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 21, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just looked over the roster to start out with, but as I read deeper, I discovered the wonder that is Eshanna, of course.  But it looks like Rhun is going for the dwarf, so you needn't worry about the slight.



hafrogman, if you would still like to join, it would be fine with me.  We'd be at seven players, but I think that's quite manageable.  Just more people for RP, in my opinion, and all I have to do is bump up the occasional CR.

Feel free to throw some character ideas my idea if you like.

Branding Opportunity


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Branding,

I've read through Reivik, and I am ready to take him over. I also read through the first couple of pages of the old IC post...any chance of getting a summary of what has gone on? I'm looking forward to this, I've always wanted a chance to play a warchanter.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 21, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Branding,
> 
> I've read through Reivik, and I am ready to take him over. I also read through the first couple of pages of the old IC post...any chance of getting a summary of what has gone on? I'm looking forward to this, I've always wanted a chance to play a warchanter.




A warchanter with a Charisma of 10, no less.  That still makes me smile.

I will post a short summary shortly.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2006)

Branding Opportunity said:
			
		

> A warchanter with a Charisma of 10, no less.  That still makes me smile.




Makes it all the more fun to play.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 21, 2006)

Summary moved to RECONQUISTA OOC THREAD.


----------

